# Sensor für Parkplatzbelegung gesucht



## klaly (5 November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich suche einen Sensor für die Belegterkennung von Parkhaus Stellplätzen. Möglichst Busfähig, ASI oder ähnliches. 
Der gute alte google hat nichts gefunden. 

Für geeignete Tips wäre ich dankbar.

mfg. klaly


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

induktionsschleifen vielleicht?


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2008)

Geht aber nur einmal:










Ansonsten denke ich auch, Induktionsschleifen verlegen. Wenn das nicht geht vielleicht Ultraschallsensoren an der Decke, aber die könnten sich evtl. auch gegenseitig stören.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

klaly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen Sensor für die Belegterkennung von Parkhaus Stellplätzen. Möglichst Busfähig, ASI oder ähnliches.




Hallo,

im Parkhaus vom *playmobil funpark* in Zirndorf ist über jedem Stellplatz
ein Ultraschall-Sensor kombiniert mit einer Leuchte rot/grün. Wenn Du 
durch das Parkhaus fährst, siehst Du von weitem die "grünen" Lücken.
Sobald Du unter dem Sensor parkst, schaltet die Leuchte auf rot. Wie 
die Sensoren mit dem Leitsystem vernetzt sind, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Geht aber nur einmal:...



.. der Trend Richtung _Einweg_ ist unverkennbar


----------



## Steve81 (5 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Parkhaus vom *playmobil funpark* in Zirndorf ist über jedem Stellplatz
> ein Ultraschall-Sensor kombiniert mit einer Leuchte rot/grün. Wenn Du
> ...


 
Das gleiche hab ich auch schon am Flughafen Köln-Bonn gesehen. Hab aber auch keine Ahnung wer die Dinger herstellt und wie sie kommunizieren. Falls Ultraschall sind sie bestimmt ziemlich teuer.


----------



## klaly (5 November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

erstmal Danke für die ersten Antworten. 
Besonders an Ralle, echt kreativ, da es sich aber hier um einen Neubau handelt wäre die Detection über Panzerminen doch eher schlecht. 

Falls jemand Hersteller und Typen hat bitte her damit. 

mfG. klaly


----------



## centipede (6 November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe hier was beim großen S... gefunden.

http://www.industry.siemens.de/broschueren/pdf/traffic/de/SIPARK_SSD_de.pdf

Gruß,

Centi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2008)

Aha, *SiPark*, dass wir da nicht selbst drauf gekommen sind


----------



## Deltal (7 November 2008)

Hmm würde ein normaler Lichttaster funktionieren? So einstellen das er 700mm über dem Boden schaltet.


----------



## klaly (7 November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

Danke, speziell an centipede. 
Wir werden uns mal die SiPark Teile näher ansehen. 

Frage an Ralle: 
gibts den Violetten Sensor auch mit ASI-Anschluß, um automatisch das Auslösen des Sensors zu erkennen ?


mfG. klaly


----------

